# Which Graphic Card



## n.tech7 (Mar 2, 2011)

*My PC configuration is as under *:
Motherboard : Asus P5KPL-AM/PS (FSB 1600 Overclocked)
Microprocessor : Intel Core 2 duo 2.93 Ghz
RAM : Zion 4 GB DDR2
HDD : Seagate 500 GB SATA 2 7500 RPM
Cabinet : Foxin with 500 W power supply
UPS : iBall Nirantar 500VA
Speakers : Old 2.0 Speakers.
LG DVD writer
Monitor : LG Anti glare 20 " TFT
Graphic Card : XFX ATI Radeon HD 4350
Blutooth dongle

Want to know which Graphic Card in future I should upgrade to for gaming?


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 2, 2011)

HD6990 or GTX590 if you have an unlimited budget. else post your budget & we'll suggest your accordingly.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 2, 2011)

^^


also which PSU do u have?


----------



## vickybat (Mar 2, 2011)

^^ He must be having a generic one.


----------



## abirthedevil (Mar 2, 2011)

20" monitor with generic psu, get an HD5670 512mb its around 4.5-4.8k


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 2, 2011)

abirthedevil said:


> 20" monitor with generic psu, get an HD5670 512mb its around 4.5-4.8k



a generic psu won't guarantee *complete safety* even with a low-power card like the 5670.

he should go for psu+gpu upgrade if he wants to be safe.

let's wait for his reply, however.



Sam.Shab said:


> HD6990 or GTX590 if you have an unlimited budget. else post your budget & we'll suggest your accordingly.



Sam, 6990 or 590 coupled with his proccy will be like elephant riding a bicycle.
Overload!!!


----------



## Piyush (Mar 2, 2011)

^^it was a joke dude


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 2, 2011)

Piyush said:


> ^^it was a joke dude



well oops.

but joke or not OP needs to know this. let's see what posts back.


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 3, 2011)

it was indeed a joke. i really hate to reply to those peoples who just want the best without any budget. what do they think. we'll suggest to go for a grandma's time graphics card or any such thing. & when you give a suitable suggestion, they'll start arguing that a 2nd card (which they prefer) is better. and when the dust settles, you'll see they grabbed a old, overpriced card cause thats the one their (sweet) shopkeeper suggested to be the BEST.

thats why i stopped posting in the buying advice threads cause in the end most go for what their shopkeepers suggested & not the ones we told them to buy, wasting our valuable time.


----------



## topgear (Mar 6, 2011)

^^ I second your view - on some other thread someone asked for a gfx card under 5k and when everybody made their suggestions the guy decided to buy a Xbox 360
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/graphic-c...d-under-5k-e6300-946gz-combo.html#post1343488

@ *OP* - tell us about your BUDGET - or if you have unlimited budget wait and get either GTX590 or HD6990 with a Corsair Pro Gold Series 1200W PSU.


----------



## omega44-xt (Mar 7, 2011)

If u are having unlimited budget then get ASUS ARES


----------



## Sonicbom (Mar 22, 2011)

Hello guy's 
I m too looking for to buy gpu for my pc.
my pc spec's are as follow
Cpu : Core 2 Duo E7500 2.93ghz
Hard disk : 320gb Seagate
Ram : (1+1)gb 667mhz Dynite
Cabinet : ATX
Motherboard : Gigabyte
GA-G31M-ES2L version 1.1
Monitor : Viewsonic va 19inch widescreen
.
So which type of gpu will suite my board and cpu without getting bottle necked but should be able to play game like nfs shift prostreet  .
Ya I m on shoestring budget. 
So which one to opt for.


----------



## vickybat (Mar 22, 2011)

anupam_pb said:


> If u are having unlimited budget then get ASUS ARES



Asus ares is old hat now. At less than half the price, a 6990 & 6970cf can beat it black and blue. So will a 6950cf at even lower costs. Doesn't make any sense now.

*@ Sonicbom*

Which psu do you have? Mention your budget so we can suggest accordingly.


----------



## Sonicbom (Mar 22, 2011)

it's a 400w psu . And have iball nirantar ups something 600v. My budget is of 2k rupees only.

When I asked at a pc shop they say's ddr3 nd above type gpu will not work on my pc. Is it true ?


----------



## vickybat (Mar 22, 2011)

^^ Your dealer is bluffing. Your pc is compatible even with gddr5 vram. 

Get a *ZOTAC GT210 @ 2.2k*. Best for the budget.


----------



## kamal_saran (Mar 22, 2011)

Sam said:


> it was indeed a joke. i really hate to reply to those peoples who just want the best without any budget. what do they think. we'll suggest to go for a grandma's time graphics card or any such thing. & when you give a suitable suggestion, they'll start arguing that a 2nd card (which they prefer) is better. and when the dust settles, you'll see they grabbed a old, overpriced card cause thats the one their (sweet) shopkeeper suggested to be the BEST.
> 
> thats why i stopped posting in the buying advice threads cause in the end most go for what their shopkeepers suggested & not the ones we told them to buy, wasting our valuable time.



sam bro i really like your view. Specially that shopkeeper part


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 22, 2011)

save more. GT210 is extremely entry level card. 3-3.5k may get him a gaming graphics card.


----------



## rajan1311 (Mar 22, 2011)

i would not waste any money on a card like a GT210...i would rather get a second hand deal...


----------



## Piyush (Mar 22, 2011)

^^agreed


----------



## Sonicbom (Mar 22, 2011)

so its better to accumulate some more money and get a good one ?


----------



## Piyush (Mar 22, 2011)

Sonicbom said:


> so its better to accumulate some more money and get a good one ?


exactly


----------



## topgear (Mar 23, 2011)

Sonicbom said:


> so its better to accumulate some more money and get a good one ?



don't get anything lesser than HD5570 1GB DDR3 @ ~3.5k if you are on tight budget but still needs a gaming gfx card


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 23, 2011)

Question: Does OP's HD 4350 support physx?? Or cuda??


----------



## Piyush (Mar 23, 2011)

@lordirecto
nope


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 23, 2011)

lordirecto said:


> Question: Does OP's HD 4350 support physx?? Or cuda??



NPhysx and CUDA are overhyped things imho.
And they are Nvidia exclusive, so don't expect them to be on ATI cards.


----------



## psyk007 (Mar 27, 2011)

My system configuration as below

# Intel core 2 Duo 2.8 Ghz 
# Gigabyte GA-G31M-SL2  1333
# Kingston 2 gb DDr2 800 Mhz 
# Zebronics 500 W Platinum series with 1 PCI Exp. Connector 
# Samsung LCD 19" Max Resolution 1440 x 900 
# Leadtek winfast 9800 Gt 512 ddr 3 

Want to know which Graphic Card in future I should upgrade for gaming ?

# Should i go with ATI if yes then provide me a good reason
# Should i go with nVIDIA again

want to play below games

# Crysis 2
# Fear 3
# fear 2
# Bioshock 2
# Bulletstorm
# Call of duty all games
# Far cry 2
# Far Cry
# Prince of Persia the forgotten sands
# prince of Persia 2008
# battlefield bad company 2
# NFS all game after 2005
# and many more First person shooter game 



I want to play these games on max resolution of 1440 x 900 on Higher Setting.

Mine Budget is between 5K - 10K Max


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 27, 2011)

9800GT is enough for that resolution but you can't max out. at mid, you should get 30FPS+ in all your listed games.

BTW budget?


----------



## psyk007 (Mar 27, 2011)

Mine budget is between 5K to 10K Max



psyk007 said:


> My system configuration as below
> 
> # Intel core 2 Duo 2.8 Ghz
> # Gigabyte GA-G31M-SL2  1333
> ...


----------



## topgear (Mar 28, 2011)

Get a HD6850 - under 10k it's the best bet for you


----------



## mavihs (Mar 28, 2011)

@every1
i suggest you guys to check the SMPS also will recommending a GPU.
also looks like the OP won't be replying! 
so lets leave this thread alone!!!!


----------



## vickybat (Mar 28, 2011)

My suggestion would be the msi gtx 460 @ 10k If you want to go the nvidia way.

Otherwise as topgear mentioned, 6850 is a good card for the price.


----------

